# Friday Pictures!!!!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

A paper weight memorial with a shell casing from my Dads Military burial, also some flowers from an arrangement inside.

The Rosary is made with beads of his February birthstone color, the round black beads are real roses from my Dads arrangements also.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a few from the cell phone this week.

- A little one I caught in Balmorhea and relocated
- My guard dog Gage
- A little "surprise" in a buddies can of snuff


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Catching them with my son this week. Fried trout, sweet potato fries, homemade garlic & cheese biscuits, lettuce, and lemon to taste.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Father's Day to me. I got to pick out my gift this year....a new ac unit for the attic.










po' lil' peekup!










an underground service we replaced thursday in houston.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Haleakala, Maui sunrise
Road to Hana rainbow
Waterfall near Hana
View from condo lanai near Lahaina, Maui

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Be vewyvewy quiet!!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a sign i made this week.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Haleakala, Maui sunrise
> Road to Hana rainbow
> Waterfall near Hana
> View from condo lanai near Lahaina, Maui
> ...


Did you do the bicycle ride back down to the beach?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Took my 10 year old son Daytime sword fishing










Finally got to use the swordfish flags LOL


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Out to lunch
We visit Gordon every mouth
Then ice cream "Mmmmm" good


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacys New Victory Hard Ball. 106 CU/6 Speed and it's quick.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some oldies....

Good times at the creek

Sunset over Matagorda

Second cast February...dont he look just like Bill Stone of Lake Houston Outbored? 

Molten pipe

The old job trailer

Another of Biggies receptacles removed :smile:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some ROT Rally pics from last weekend:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

1. Great Friends duck hunting
2. My daughter swimming butterfly
3. My son backstroking


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Standing the dividing wall in Sasquatch's new place in Wadsworth

Dixies' new buddy in Sargent

Boyfriend Dixie brought home at 0200

Incs spotted red

Moving out (2) 3750 KVA, 13.8 KV primary by 4160 secondary transformers last week. :smile:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I took this the day we were supposed to get real bad storms and all we got was a little thunder for about 30 mins. and no rain.








This one is just for fun.









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

My son taking a picture for his maw maw









My son about to be baptized by his paw paw


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*The Longest Vacation in 20 years- a 4 day weekend...*

Skill & Luck..... or is it the other way around?...... Mansfield and LauBerge


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

T shirt I wished I could wear at work some days...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Upgraded the kegerator.
My sons Chameleon died last week so I made a tombstone for her.
Camille. 
9th Anniversary at the pub.:smile:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

My daughter trying some new stuff, didnt work as she planned


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

*This weeks rain/rainbows....*

Took a few pics of the rainbows during a much needed shower here in CS.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Zeus doing his thang!!!










Texas Style Lillies










Storms moving in, not a drop at the house










Chillin'...waiting on mom to get home from business trip










Our Dove Family


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*deer*

doe crossing the Neches River

BB


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Double Rainbow*



capt.sandbar said:


> Took a few pics of the rainbows during a much needed shower here in CS.


It's a double rainbow all across the sky!!!



TH


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A couple from Wednesday. Chickenboy lures were pretty hot. One of the few times that the lure was all the way in the mouth of the trout.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

A few from Christmas Bay Last Weekend With My Son. First Time the SS Kingfisher Tasted Salt H2O!


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Brazoria No Name Festival Cook Off*

Pics at the Brazoria No Name Festival Cook Off.
Skit we did for showmanship
Farm animal cake pops 
My Cousin's Birthday Cake
Trophy we won for showmanship


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*New To Us.....*








New to us....46 Bertram...brought her in last week from freeport. As old as she is, she is very clean and purrs like a kitten.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Some pictures from the past week or so up here. 

Some single track biking action with my son. Some BBQ, crawfish boiling, TEVA mtn games slackline competition......


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

this is the creek that runs by my front door. about 30' out the front door anyway..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Argo said:


> this is the creek that runs by my front door. about 30' out the front door anyway..


i am not jealous.
i am not jealous.
i am not jealous.
i am not jealous.....


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> this is the creek that runs by my front door. about 30' out the front door anyway..


Tie on a #12 Renegade, and hop to it!!!!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

*New Toy*

Last weekend went by the new flag and kite store in Crystal Beach. Kids think mom and dad are crazy.Don't take much to entertain us.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

Had my ears cleaned. This was out of one eat










Diving in Cozumel 









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0xatso


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Tie on a #12 Renegade, and hop to it!!!!


That spot on the bottom of the picture typically holds around 30 trout...... Nice hole


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Champ said:


> Had my ears cleaned. This was out of one eat
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> That spot on the bottom of the picture typically holds around 30 trout...... Nice hole


Can't wait to head up there in September for the Super Fly Tourney.


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Flounder....*

We had a boys trip in Seadrift last weekend.

My oldest finally caught his first flounder using a baitcaster with artificial, on purpose. He and I were both stoked!

Even the little one contributed, he was our expert net man! We picked up six flatties in about an hour and never moved the boat.

Have a great weekend!

John


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

don't have much this week, so here are some random funny stuff, enjoy!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> don't have much this week, so here are some random funny stuff, enjoy!


LOL!! Willy Wonka rocks!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dam, It was a good week for the taste buds.

Klevers Katch - 45# on a Rattletrap

Short of the slam

Bacon Egg Muffin w/o Bread

Turkey Burger with my Famous Roasted Poblano Relish

Trout Fricassee n Ce-VEEECH -EE


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> i am not jealous.
> i am not jealous.
> i am not jealous.
> i am not jealous.....


... i'm going to tell myself that he is lying!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*#2*

Lost Power ... Broke out the Generator for 5 hrs .. Great times

Ahhh Tuna Time n Mango Salsa

Char Broil Oysters

Some Brawts.. Had to do it.. Next time Chicken ones..lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last week I fly up to Chicago (our corporate office location), hopped on the boss's new boat and went riding around on Lake Michigan for a while, we then went through the locks and took the boat through the center of downtown Chicago. Next day we loaded up a Polaris Ranger and drover up to Hurley, Wisconsin, rented several more Rangers and over a two day period covered a couple hundred miles of trails. Last stop we made was up on Lake Superior.

When I got in Monday, went to dinner with some friends to Outrigger's in Seabrook and ran into Ariel from the Discovery TV show "Flying Wild Alaska"


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

cubera said:


> Did you do the bicycle ride back down to the beach?


No we didn't, but it looked pretty fun (and kind of dangerous)!


----------



## NiceCatch (Apr 12, 2012)

1. Hubby and boys goofing around
2. Offshore fishing trip last weekend (we released the AJ)
3. Offshore Sunset


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ariel is hot


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Got these from my dad today*

Two M1 Carbines

30.06 and 30.cal Underwood with second stock

They were my grandfather's but he didn't use them in combat. We think he got them from a surplus store later.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Taken by me sometime in the early 1980's. We were about to move to the ridge and call in the movement (all the dust from vehicles) and found Mr Sneaky sitting in a hole he dug.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

bill said:


> Taken by me sometime in the early 1980's. We were about to move to the ridge and call in the movement (all the dust from vehicles) and found Mr Sneaky sitting in a hole he dug.


That sure looks like the Mojave Desert!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Funny how everything changes but stays the same!








OK, Name that 2Cooler....


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*2coolers place at texas city fun fest*

1. Double M Cookers celebrating with Real Deal Cookers
2. Me with a good looking set of men - Team Marsh
3. Overall trophies
4. Winning brisket cut
5. Team Marsh places

. . . good times . . . wg


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

bill said:


> Taken by me sometime in the early 1980's. We were about to move to the ridge and call in the movement (all the dust from vehicles) and found Mr Sneaky sitting in a hole he dug.


Is this another find the cat? I don't see "mr. sneeky"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Is this another find the cat? I don't see "mr. sneeky"


well here's a hint...look for the big freaking TANK LOL

it's in a hole, look to the left of the bush


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> That sure looks like the Mojave Desert!


does this look familiar?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i think somebody mad,lol,, saw the 1st picture about a month ago and the 2end one today


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Champ said:


> Had my ears cleaned. This was out of one eat
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0xatso


I'm pretty sure you're one of those guys that need a pedi . . . wg


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking at vacation pics of Costa Rica. We came across a wild Toucan. I always thought it was an absurd design and would stick out like a sore thumb. Not the case. He is camo'd in pretty well.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

bill said:


> does this look familiar?


Looks Krasnovian. 

Hide yer wimmens!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Top to bottom

A lot of dollars in prom dresses. One of my twins on the right.

My son on the right center and other Theta Tao men from UT building a Habitat home in Florida on spring break. They dried-in in four days. Not one beer.

Logan fruit at my house in the Philippines. So sweet.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> Looks Krasnovian.
> 
> Hide yer wimmens!!


Black Horse

Used to have to go out there couple times a year...sux 
and that was when we were back and not in a school someplace

being a scout on the ground was no joy...I'm a woods type of person LOL I used to have (or my Wife says I still have) a lot of old clothes, might still have my soviet uniform...have not looked..just found some of these pics a few days ago

oh btw, I'm not fat in the pic LOL bandages around my waste and back at that time..I still wanted to get in the water, so I did


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

King of the Hill
A true Texas show.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Met a fellow 2Cooler at ROT this past weekend. I came back from riding on the cart and socializing to find El PescadoLoco and Fred enjoying my shade munching on a sammich.

Here's the three of us. Btw, El PecadoLoca is the one with the beard. 

*
*


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

PINS last weekend!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Our two hounds had Paw Paw Joe and his donut "treed" at the kitchen table.

Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Missed ya last week Dave....awesome as usual.!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I played Caddy last year with a student at the US Open, wish I was at Olympic this year


A device the USGA uses to measure moisture in the greens


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> I played Caddy last year with a student at the US Open, wish I was at Olympic this year
> 
> A device the USGA uses to measure moisture in the greens


 killer pics


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smoky day in lamarqe last Saturday at noon ....bird watchers off hoskins mound rd right off 2004 near chocolate don't know what it was some kind of small bird in a flooded field that's drying up.....clearing the bridge in surf side to a green surf! !!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> found Mr Sneaky sitting in a hole he dug.


So uhm what happened to Mr Sneaky Bill? 

Good pictures, about time you started showing off.

TH


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

made it to the folk fest for a few days last week came back to make it on a offshore trip, just might have to travel back out there








hiding from the sun in the river
tried to get a bass or catfish but only caught perch..








full moon over Kerville
hard to explain but it was probably the neatest full moon i have ever seen








this little critter came home with us...








baby mocking bird who hung around for days 
he was really cool and let me hand feed and pet him
he did wake me up at the crack of dawn one morning though...








got offshore and hooked three kings over 50inches and lost a 100pound wahoo
















got my first ling of the year too..
http://www.youtube.com/user/Shark456Bait/videos


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Great pic of all of us Wisky Girl!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Two M1 Carbines
> 
> 30.06 and 30.cal Underwood with second stock
> 
> They were my grandfather's but he didn't use them in combat. We think he got them from a surplus store later.


The top one is NOT an M1 Carbine. Looks like a very "Sporterized" M1917. The second one, dude, make sure you attach the front sling swivel properly to the front of the weapon before you do anything else. If you fire it in that condition the whole action will fly out of the stock. Slide it all the way back until it clicks, then screw it in tight. If you have any questions, please, please PM me. - Sandy


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

very impressive pictures everyone.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

There goes the neihborhood, SHarkBait in da house! 

Nice fish, brother! :cheers: 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> this little critter came home with us...


LOL! Sure does look comfy. 

TH


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Could you eat it all? See what all that is sandwiched between. lol!









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> The top one is NOT an M1 Carbine. Looks like a very "Sporterized" M1917. The second one, dude, make sure you attach the front sling swivel properly to the front of the weapon before you do anything else. If you fire it in that condition the whole action will fly out of the stock. Slide it all the way back until it clicks, then screw it in tight. If you have any questions, please, please PM me. - Sandy


I thought I corrected it. It's actually an M1 Garand.

I didn't do anything to them, just took pictures straight out of the package. They were sent to me as you see them.

The swivel sling came loose in shipping and has been put back. In my excitement, I didn't see it was loose until I had a closer look.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

FireEater said:


> Could you eat it all? See what all that is sandwiched between. lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the AED come with the table?


----------

